# Google- "Sneaky" cancer often disguised by irritable bowel or asthma - WKOW-TV.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*"Sneaky" cancer often disguised by irritable bowel or asthma**WKOW-TV.com*"You oftentimes will go down a garden path thinking somebody has *irritable bowel syndrome* for maybe a decade before you actually find what the real problem *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

